# The Witch (2015)



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2016)

Best horror film since 'Kill List.'

Stop wasting your time on bullshit Disney trash like Star Wars and go and see this. 

Support a _real_ filmmaker.

Robert Eggers is going to be a name to watch for years to come.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2016)

Was iffy to check this out or go see Star Wars again.  Might just do both.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

> bullshit Disney trash like Star Wars


almost negged


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm sure the Disney store at your lame ass local mall has some new generic ass Star Wars toys to sell to your common ass.

This thread is for a discussion revolving around a real film.

Kick rocks.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 29, 2016)

Tetra's just mad The Witch doesn't have action figures.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 29, 2016)

was the witch hot ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 29, 2016)

I might have been too excited for it without knowing what I was getting into (I never even saw the trailer). The movie was well done, but it's also such an authentic portrayal of new england religious superstitions of the time that it's vulnerable to being silly and overwrought against modern sensibilities. I could also barely understand what anybody was saying. But this movie's frame is so straight faced and emotional about what's happening that it was too much for me during its climax. 

Good performances (especially by the oldest son). Terrific attention to detail. 

I liked it, and I might watch it again sometime and see if I can't understand more of what they were saying. I was also sitting nearby a mouth breather who watched a television series on his phone for the entire movie, which probably wasn't good ambiance.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 29, 2016)

I feel like I need to see it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 29, 2016)

The Witch was dope.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 29, 2016)

Heard good things about this, gonna see it.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 29, 2016)

The movie was great. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a bit disappointed about the ending though... I was kind of hoping that the daughter was playing the goat/satan to lead her to the witches, and then she'd go all Ash Williams on them to avenge her family 

The part that got me the most was when the mother thought she was going to breast feed her baby, but when it cut back to her she was laughing as a Raven was biting her tit


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 29, 2016)

Spoilers, dude.

As for your first point, fuck that. Would've been so cliche. Especially after how well-done this film was as far as accurately portraying that whole New England witchcraft hysteria among Puritans in that era.

The ending was actually perfect. It was intense. Unpredictable. And it didn't have any sort of ambiguity to it. The last couple of shots were really unsettling, to be honest.

All around a great movie, with terrific performances from every cast member.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 5, 2016)

Very well made. Wouldn't give most people nightmares or the scared in the dark feeling.

The movie makes you feel very uncomfortable, which is what I think they were going for.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 5, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 




So, Tomlinson had the witch in her all along?
- the baby getting kidnapped
- milking blood from the goat
- the fetus in the broken egg
- everyone dying around her

- can someone clarify the black goat's significance? the goat was like their pet/livestock before right? was the goat bewitched by the other witches to be able to talk or something?

- did family buy that plot of land like that or did dad build it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2016)

Kuya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



imo it was p self-explanatory that the witch(es) were the ones tormenting the family wholly unbeknownst to Tomlinson as part of the plan to get her to join their coven

Black Philip was obviously either Satan or one of his agents


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even think 
*Spoiler*: __ 



they really cared whether or not she joined. They probably were more interested in using the family as blood sacrifices, but just saw the potential to be a witch within her. If memory serves, most of the 'clues' that she was a witch were coincidences and the twins being brats. They probably didn't seriously start manipulating things until later on. 




And yeah 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The goat was likely possessed by the devil, although it's unclear when this happened. It does provide some funny symbolism when the Father is wrestling with it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 6, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt like the movie began as a sort of traditional period piece, and then became a fable through the course of it. The oldest boy looking at the girl's cleavage wasn't necessarily supernatural or bewitched, just normal. The girl scaring the twins by saying she was a witch wasn't necessarily a confession, just her teasing her bratty little sisters. Even the baby being stolen in the woods wasn't necessarily, well, not a wolf. The scene with the witch early on was almost like an intrusion of superstition into reality, and as the movie continued, superstition began manifesting into reality. Same with the black goat. I think looking at it with too much literality is tricky, because it starts sound really silly really fast, what with the family having a black goat named Philip possessed by the devil. It's a fable. That's not an excuse for the movie, it's just a way of framing it. I was also confused by the way the movie sort of wanted to have its cake and eat it too for the first half, but that's the way I took it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 11, 2016)

Seriously though, when was the last time a modern horror movie generated discussions such as this?

This film wasn't made with the intent of trying to make people 'think', but it's funny how everyone who has seen it has their own interpretation of it.

Honestly, judging by the interviews I read with Eggers after seeing the film, I do believe his rendition of New England witchcraft folklore is to be taken literally, at least in a fictional sense.

Anyway, to clarify some questions being asked:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Philip is clearly satan. The goat's body is merely a vessel. Same as how both the rabbit and the Raven were vessels for the two witches in the woods. Also, the speech he gives to Thomasin basically leads to her selling her soul to him so she can be imbued with supernatural abilities. Almost like he's putting together a coven.




Also, the score for this film... absolutely phenomenal.

I know it's only March, but I have a feeling this will be the best horror film of 2016. And that's not a bad thing. This is going to be a classic down the road.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2016)

TetraVaal said:


> Seriously though, when was the last time a modern horror movie generated discussions such as this?



Ouija. 

God that was hard to type, although to be fair, I'm sure there were plenty of discussions surrounding why people weren't going to watch that movie.

As a serious answer...um...."It Follows"?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2016)

It Follows is a great movie. And while it divided some audiences in terms of how they felt about it, The Witch has had a provocative reaction that I didn't even see with The Babadook.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 23, 2016)

Saw this last night and I really enjoyed it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The whole movie was unnerving and the paranoia within the family was real. The dynamics between each character to Thomasin was great. I felt genuinely bad for her and I figured it's why she wasn't targeted by the Witches. I believe the Devil saw an opportunity for her to join the coven due to how she was treated by her mother and little sisters. The score for the movie was excellent and more horror movies need to rely on this kind of atmosphere.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 23, 2016)

Speaking of Grim, I just learned that "Batman Vs Superman" is 2 and a half hours long...


----------

